# Gateway Coasters Vintage Bicycle Display Saturday July 21



## rollfaster (Jun 12, 2018)

We are exited to be back for our third year in conjunction with the Culver’s Car Cruise. Every third Saturday of the month Culver’s puts on a car show and it always draws great crowds. Due to popular demand, we are back again to show our bikes as well. This is a great event for all and we always have a blast doing it, come on out and see us! We encourage vintage bicycles for this show but welcome all.  2-8pm.


Collinsville Culver’s
100 united drive
Collinsville, Illinois 62234


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 12, 2018)

@Wildcat @tjkajecj @Rusty2wheels @Dan Shabel @Dweber


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 9, 2018)

In two weeks, always a great time!


----------



## tjkajecj (Jul 9, 2018)

Rob,

Hope the weather is as nice as it was for the Katie Trail ride.
I plan on attending the Culver's show..

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 9, 2018)

Me too Tim, look forward to seeing you!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 15, 2018)

Next Saturday!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 22, 2018)

Great time yesterday, with lots of sweet bikes. Met a few new people and the weather was perfect!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 22, 2018)

as allways reelly nice pictures and I love thee old cars and trucks which was my first love , till I got hooked on thee bicycles . thanks for putting the pictures on thee cabe  from bicycle larry


----------



## tjkajecj (Jul 23, 2018)

Rob,

Thanks for posting the pictures, nice turnout for both cars and the bikes.
The nice weather was a bonus.

Tim


----------

